# Achat écran internet



## keyser007 (20 Juin 2019)

bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche de conseils pour acheter un écran pour iPhone SE.
J’ai bien lu le tuto en accueil de ce forum, mais je me demande sur quel site acheter cette pièce.

Merci à vous

Julien


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2019)

keyser007 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Je suis à la recherche de conseils pour acheter un écran pour iPhone SE.
> J’ai bien lu le tuto en accueil de ce forum, mais je me demande sur quel site acheter cette pièce.
> ...



Faite une recherche sur le net , vous allez vite ne trouver un


----------



## lostOzone (22 Juin 2019)

keyser007 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Je suis à la recherche de conseils pour acheter un écran pour iPhone SE.
> J’ai bien lu le tuto en accueil de ce forum, mais je me demande sur quel site acheter cette pièce.
> ...



Essayez iFixit.


----------



## Madalvée (22 Juin 2019)

À dans une semaine pour le fil "ouin mon bouton Home ne marche plus".


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2019)

Madalvée a dit:


> À dans une semaine pour le fil "ouin mon bouton Home ne marche plus".


----------



## Gwen (30 Juin 2019)

Qu'est ce que tu n'as pas compris ?


----------

